

Don't Recycle - sallywu
http://web-poet.com/2009/04/22/web-ideas/

======
kajecounterhack
Call me poetically-challenged, but I'd really appreciate an explanation. I
don't get it...at ALL. How does earth day have anything to do with not
recycling? What does URL shortening have anything to do with that either?

~~~
edgarjph
Internet content should not be recycled: Videos and pictures are forwarded
forever through emails consuming bandwidth and storage and therefore energy
and resources. This may also apply to copycat internet ideas whose number is
overkill that most sites don't survive and can be considered just waste of
resources. URL shortening is considered by the author as one of these.

